# Californication Season 5 - Start am 8 Jan 2012



## beachkini (22 Dez. 2011)

​

Staffel 5 startet am 8. Januar 2012 at 10:30 PM ET/PT. Sie spielt drei Jahre nach Ende der vierten Staffel. Hank ging zurück nach New York und schrieb ein erfolgreiches Buch über sein Leben in LA. Für eine kurze Promotour kehrt er nach LA zurück, bleibt dort jedoch länger. Hank und Karen sowie Charlie und Marcie sind weiterhin getrennt, jedoch ist Becca inzwischen in einer Beziehung und studiert auf dem College. (Wiki)





Freu mich riesig drauf und kann es kaum noch abwarten 
Eine klasse Story, die man aber von der ersten Folge an verfolgt haben muss, damit man sich richtig in den Charakter hineinversetzen kann


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Dez. 2011)

ich habe von der Serie noch kein Folge gesehen , ist aber schon auf meiner Liste :thumbup:


jetzt sind erst mal die 6 Folgen von Spartacus "gods of the arena" dran, 
(das Prequel zu Spartacus blood and sand)


----------

